# Horse lost in South Carolina



## NCatanz (Mar 15, 2012)

I was vacationing at Lakeview Plantation in s.c. when the knot I tied came undone and my chestnut mare Rumba trotted off. She has been seen in the Hampton County area or Allendale County area. She is about 15.3 hands and has a white star on her forhead. There is a $500 reward for her safe return, no questions asked. She is microchipped and very gently. Please contact me at 724-413-0876 if you have seen a loose chestnut mare. Please do not call other wise, I am trying to keep the phone line opened. If you have any ideas on recovering a lost horse, please respond to the post. Take care and God bless, Nina.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Have you also posted this to net posse? I hope you are able to be reunited soon with your mare


----------



## NCatanz (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes, she is on net Posse,
Report NR001559 - MISSING EQUINE Rumba, SC Please pass the word if you are in S.C. or even Georgia.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Best of luck!


----------



## pctrider (Nov 14, 2010)

yay! the horse was recovered!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

That's great to hear! I'd be going insane if that happened to me.


----------



## Singh559 (Feb 29, 2012)

Really glad your horse was recovered.


----------

